# Angle. The best betta



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

So basically it all started when my friend was about to move. She had a betta fish. I went to her house for a visit and I saw the poor little guy. He was still in his pet store jar and was discoloured. So then I was like how old is he. And then she said he was a girl. I stared at what that girl was saying and I was like THATS A BOY. And then she's like oh and finally she told me that she had him in that jar for three months. And then she gave him to me cause she had to move. So I bought him a tank and a heater and a filter and decorations and his discolouration went away and he is looking good now. I kept his name cause I did not want to change it. He is a boy vt betta cause his fins are long and he can flare.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Females can actually have long fins and both sexes flare and have beards. But yes, Angle is a boy. The only way to truly sex these fish are to look for ovaries or the shape of the ovaries behind the stomach (harder to see on blue fish).


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

i know. i have a female. she has a little white dot thingy.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol, that's not a good indication either. Both males and females can display an ovipositer (egg spot) but the males is a fake spot. Some grow out of it while others keep their false egg spot all their lives ;-)


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

.....


----------

